# U of H Cougar Saltwater Open



## redfishchick (May 25, 2006)

​​​University of Houston School of Communication Alumni Association​​*Second Annual Cougar Saltwater Open Fishing Tournament*​​Saturday, May 3, 2008​Galveston Yacht Basin - Galveston, Texas​​All funds raised from this tournament benefit the UH School of Communication Alumni Association's scholarship program, assisting future, current and graduate students with their education.​​Tournament is open to UH students, alumni and the public. ​We encourage full family participation.​​Cougar Saltwater Open shall be an inshore and offshore tournament. ​Fishing rods donated by American Rodsmiths will be awarded in the following divisions:​​



Galveston Bay Complex​
Heaviest individual redfish (slot)
Heaviest speckled trout (min. 16 inch) 
Heaviest flounder
Heaviest stringer: any combination of the following three fish-trout, flounder and 
1 redfish 

Galveston Offshore Division​
Heaviest individual Red Snapper
Heaviest individual King Mackerel
Heaviest individual Dorado
Heaviest individual Ling



*Kids Division*​
Biggest Fish, Smallest Fish & Ugliest Fish
_ Multiple prizes will be awarded in this division_

​Registration fee includes tournament t-shirt and meal at weigh in/awards ceremony.​Registration $65 per person and $20 per child (12 and under)​Current UH students $55 per person​​Weigh in will be from 3-5 P.M. at the Galveston Yacht Basin.​You must be in line no later than 5 P.M.​For more information please email [email protected] or call Kim 832-264-3951.​To register please visit: www.cougarsaltwateropen.com​


----------



## rambunctious (May 30, 2004)

*U of H*

Count us in, had a great time last year even if were late on check in.
Terry


----------



## redfishchick (May 25, 2006)

ok, well i changed the time of the weigh in just for you guys! So there are no excuses this year!


----------



## sabine lake hustler (Dec 17, 2007)

sounds like a great plan!!


----------



## redfishchick (May 25, 2006)

It is!.....


----------



## Tealman (Sep 20, 2005)

Hey red are you coming to our banquet for some free buds????????????? 4/24/08 gatherings, i will save a bud for you!!!!!!!! buzz


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

* RedFishChick.......................PM me if U want me to work ur weighin for this year, Ed in TC*


----------



## bostonwhaler (Aug 24, 2006)

how is there a division for red snapper when the season wont be open...i guess it will be state snapper


----------



## redfishchick (May 25, 2006)

OK, well it seems that we forgot about the snapper laws..oops big mistake, snapper WILL NOT be a division. last years tournament was in June and when we wet to revision, we accidently overlooked it.

ANYWAYS...........remember we are 6 weeks away, so please sign up soon!


----------



## redfishchick (May 25, 2006)

Dont forget to sign up! We have some great silent auction items too that will be available that day also! And remember this all benefits education

www.cougarsaltwateropen.com


----------



## Fisher_Of_Men (Feb 28, 2008)

Redfishchick,


On the online registration there is a box that is required that says "Class Year". I am not U of H alumni, what do I put in that box? N/A? this tournament is open to public, right? I have three people ready to sign up.

Thanks...


----------



## redfishchick (May 25, 2006)

just registar as a guest and leave the class year blank


----------



## Fisher_Of_Men (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks....


Doing it right now....


----------



## redfishchick (May 25, 2006)

thanks, got your registration!


----------



## redfishchick (May 25, 2006)

Keep em coming


----------



## Fisher_Of_Men (Feb 28, 2008)

Hey Redfishchick,

What will be the procedure for the tournament? Do we need to checkin Saturday morning? or just show up at weigh-in. Are you sending anything in the mail?

Ok, I know.... too many questions.... 

Looking forward to the tourny...

Thanks...:spineyes:


----------



## Fisher_Of_Men (Feb 28, 2008)

Ok,

Looks like we may get a good weather window for the tourney. Hope to see all of you their...Look for us, we will be in the Carolina Skiff 258DLV with two Aggies hangin' from the rod holders.... :dance:


----------

